# 94 auto tranny solonide queston....



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

hey all, My girlfriend will soon be getting a 94 Alitma with auto tranny and 3rd and 4th is gone. the tranny shop said it needs soloniods for those gears, where exacly are they located, I have heared that when I take the pan off, then the filter they are right there, is this true?

and a diagram would be very nice too

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Most of the solenoids are located on the valve body of the transmission inside the pan. The manuals I have always show the solenoide being replaced with the valve body removed from the vehicle. If removal is necessary... this is not a job for beginners as there are check-balls and intricate gaskets involved that must be replaced in their exact position. If you remove the valve body, do it very slowly, and hold it perfectly horizontal so as not to disturb any of the check-balls or other spring loaded pieces. The worst thing that could happen is you hear a "boing" and several springs and other related pieces pop out without you seeing where they came from...


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

thanks a lot! I went to a Nissan dealer too and he gave me a print out showing where everything is in there, also told me that they would run $380 because you must buy them all, not just the gears you need, that gave me an idea, one smaller but awsome tranny shop in my town told me he can get them and install them for around $430-480 so I might just have them do it, much easyer and safer  

thanks again!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good time for a vb upgrade and tq converter too. easily one of the best things you can do if youre looking for performance.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah I heard of a shop in New York I believe that rebuilds valve bodies. I hear that is one of the most noticeable upgrades that you can do for auto's.


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

what exactly does that do? and the big question, HOW MUCH? lol

thanks for all the info guys!


----------

